# Seguridad en el taller



## Limbo (Nov 16, 2011)

Buenas,

Despues de unos cuantos despistes me ha surgido la duda de: ¿Es necesario seguridad electrica en el taller? Me refiero a si teneis puestos termomagneticos o algun tipo de seguridad para que no afecte al resto de la instalacion o para que sea mas rapido el corte y no influya al resto de la casa, quiero decir, que si la lio en el taller los demas en casa tenga electricidad..

Aparte de lo que pregunto no estaria mal saber si utilizais otro tipo de seguridad..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Sería bueno una termomagnética y un transformador de aislación de unos 200 Watts para trabajar tranquilo


----------



## Limbo (Nov 17, 2011)

> Sería bueno una termomagnética


¿La termomagnetica del mismo valor que la de la casa?O por debajo?


> y un transformador de aislación de unos 200 Watts para trabajar tranquilo


¿Que es un transformador de aislacion? Edito: He mirado en google, pero la cosa no me queda clara.. ¿Es simplemente un transformador que elimina los ruidos externos?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 17, 2011)

creo que me exedido en la seguridad del lugar de trabajo

cuento con un disyuntor diferencial de 25A/30mA (ademas del del la casa) solo para el taller
3 circuitos de tomas con termomagneticas de 6A, 10A y 20A en la de 6A conecto los instrumenos, en la de 10A tambien he intercalado otro disyuntor diferencial pero este de 25A/10mA y en el de 20 con su correspondiente toma reforzado para cosas de alto consumo
ha y me olvidaba el circuito de luces, un trafo aislador de 220/220V y uno (no autotrafo) 220/110V 500W

todo esto mas la puesta a tierra obligatoria con jabalina independiente de la casa

mas de una vez me ha salvado de meter el soldador donde no debia y que salte el diferencial


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2011)

yo tengo las termicas, disyuntor, la serie  que es de lo mas importante ...........

pero siempre tengo los 2 cables de la serie con las puntas cocodrilo colgando en la mesa, mas de una vez me han dado patada por descuidado 

eso si , mi taller es un lio, pero tengo una santa solucion :
TODO , absolutamente todo se alimenta de un punto, y lo primero es la llave termica .
pues bien, podre dejar el soldadr enchufado, 20 triples y cosas ahi con tension , que cada vez que me voy de ahi bajo la termica.
queda todo sin tension, luz radio y TODO lo que esta en la mesa se congela .

cero riesgos de incendio.

luego lo de riesgo de electrocutarme........ja...........re-ja..........es como preguntarle a un plomero si corre riesgo de mojarse.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 17, 2011)

Capitanp no me queda muy claro ese circuito electrico tuyo:

Colocaste una térmica de 25A aguas abajo de la de 10A???

es decir:

RED --> termica de 10 --> termica de 25 --> aparatos

así siempre va a saltar la de 10 antes que la de 25 y no me cierra chee


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2011)

no pone eso draco .

lo que si me da a dudas es como protege de corto el trafo de aislacion, que quizas no sea capaz de hacer saltar una de 6 amper siquiera.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2011)

Cuando yo tenía una empresa teníamos un diferencial de 10mA y un magnetotérmico de 5A para el cuarto de la electrónica.
Ten en cuenta que con 30mA ya te puedes morir bastante y si tienes aparatos abiertos nada te protege de los contactos directos mas que los guantes o la alfombrilla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Que es un transformador de aislacion? ¿Es simplemente un transformador que elimina los ruidos externos?


 
No , es un transformador de aislación , o sea que tiene entrada para 220 y salida para 220  , pero no está referida a tierra , no hay vivo que te patee .

Así que la* única* manera de quedarse pegado sería agarrando *un cable con cada mano* hno: .

Lo bueno sería conseguir uno que además de 220 , tenga salida de 110


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2011)

si, y lo mas peligroso es eso de morirse bastante...........por que si te mueres un poquitin , que no jode tanto ................................ (perdona scooter ... pero eso de morirse bastante...........mata !!!!  )


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si, y lo mas peligroso es eso de morirse bastante...........por que si te mueres un poquitin , que no jode tanto ................................ (perdona scooter ... pero eso de morirse bastante...........mata !!!!  )



JAJAJA QUE BUENO JAJAJAJAJ 

Yo para mi tengo un cuadro para todo menos la mesa de trabajo, la mesa de trabajo tengo un magnetotermico con un diferencial, no se si era de 10 o de que porque lo tengo desde hace tiempo.. capas que esta encasquillado y puede ser que me mate bastante 

jaja enga ahora sin bromas , aunque ya me ha dado varias sacudidas y eso que tengo la mesa de madera y el suelo de madera..

un saludo¡¡


----------



## rash (Nov 17, 2011)

siempre es bueno tener un cuadro con protecciones en el taller, como mínimo con un diferencial y con algunos circuitos magnetotérmicos.... eso si, no piensen que el disyuntor diferencial cuando pone 25A/30 mA, significa que va a saltar cuando se superan los 25A, no es así, en un diferencial que indique 25A/30mA, los 25A indican la intensidad máxima que admite, no intensidad de corte, por eso es importante saber colocarle los disyuntores magnetotérmicos aguas abajo, la suma de las cargas instaladas en los magnetotermicos no deben superara los 25A en el caso de utilizar aquel diferencial...

Es muy importante tener el lugar de trabajo bien protegido para evitar accidentes desagradables... y cuando trabajamos con elementos eléctricos, debemos de contar además de con las correctas protecciones, con el sentido común

saludos y cuidense


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2011)

Si un diferencial lleva tiempo sin saltar, ya no será de 30mA será de bastantes mas mA. Osea que matará mas que el de 30 a secas. Hay que disparar el diferencial una vez al mes.
Un transformador de aislamiento quizás sea lo ideal, solo que ocupa bastante.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Si un diferencial lleva tiempo sin saltar, ya no será de 30mA será de bastantes mas mA. Osea que *matará mas* que el de 30 a secas. Hay que disparar el diferencial una vez al mes.
> Un transformador de aislamiento quizás sea lo ideal, solo que ocupa bastante.


 
es asi, y por eso cuando me voy de el taller (como ya dije ) apago todo y lo hago no bajando la llave sino que pulsando el boton de prueba .

es como dice scooter, hay que hacerlo trabajar .

*de nuevo ??*


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> es asi, y por eso cuando me voy de el taller (como ya dije ) apago todo y lo hago no bajando la llave sino que pulsando el boton de prueba .
> 
> es como dice scooter, hay que hacerlo trabajar .
> 
> *de nuevo ??*



 JAJAJAJA sera porque no trabaja nunca el diferencial ¡!..gracias a dios


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2011)

> No , es un transformador de aislación , o sea que tiene entrada para 220 y salida para 220  , pero no está referida a tierra , no hay vivo que te patee .


No entiendo..¿Por dentro es como uno normal o como?¿Que cuestan?(No los veo por google)


> Lo bueno sería conseguir uno que además de 220 , tenga salida de 110


Para que, si aqui esta normalizado a 220V

Entonces si pongo un transformador de aislacion ¿no es necesario poner un diferencial?
Gracias.


----------



## alecmander (Nov 18, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> No entiendo..¿Por dentro es como uno normal o como?
> 
> Para que, si aqui esta normalizado a 220V



El trafo de aislacion es para no quedar referido a tierra o sea la empresa distrubiudora de energia una la tierra (el piso, el suelo) para distrubuir el negativo por lo tanto si llegas a tocar el positivo y la tierra piso o suelo tremenda patada te comes, en el caso de tener este trafo si tocas el positivo y pisas tierra no pasa nada porque la referencia ya no es mas la tierra si no el negativo del trafo, ahora si tocas los dos cables del trafo juntos estas frito je.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 18, 2011)

¿Positivo? ¿negativo? ¿En alterna?

La explicación está bien, pero será fase y neutro.

Al poner el transformador ya no hay referencia a tierra, y puedes tocar uno de los dos cables sin problemas. La pega es que el transformador es voluminoso, pesado y caro. Ten en cuenta que normalmente se usan (usaban) autotransformadores para pasar de 220 a 125 pero un autotrafo es mas pequeño pero no aísla.


----------



## alecmander (Nov 18, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Positivo? ¿negativo? ¿En alterna?
> 
> La explicación está bien, pero será fase y neutro.
> 
> Al poner el transformador ya no hay referencia a tierra, y puedes tocar uno de los dos cables sin problemas. La pega es que el transformador es voluminoso, pesado y caro. Ten en cuenta que normalmente se usan (usaban) autotransformadores para pasar de 220 a 125 pero un autotrafo es mas pequeño pero no aísla.



La explicación está bien, pero será fase y neutro. 
si perdon!
agrego son bastante caros minimo 500 pesos argentinos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2011)

trafo de aislacion...diferencial............

yo a mis clients les recomiendo que tengan todo .........pero que se comporten como si no tuviesen nada.

todo ayuda un poco , sirve, pero no para todo .

si tenes un diferencial pero tocas vivo y neutro  >>>> no te salva.
si tenes trafo de aislacion y tocas ambos extremos  >>>> no te salva.
si te casas >>>> nada te salva
si tenes tierra y tocas el vivo descalzo >>>> la tierra no sirve de nada .

solo el estar atento, prestar atencion nos salva, y si , tener elementos de seguridad siempre sirve.

ademas de las cosas que uds. han mencionado algo que me parece interesante es un simple timer con el 555 ahora que lo pienso .
uno (yo por ej ...  ) tiene cables con 220v por ahi, con cocodrilos dispuestos siempre a morderlo a uno .
pues que , en general o a veces uno hace unas pruebitas y es solo un ratito , y deja asi los cables.
asi que un pulsador que "active" y luego de un breve lapso desactive , me parece que es algo interesante de implementar, o incluso 2 pulsaores , para 2 tiempos.
uno corto para pruebas puntuales y otro para que se apague luego de un rato por si lo olvide.
asi no dejamos las cosas con tension desparramadas por la mesa....

yo en mi taller debo tener todo bastante seguro, por que tierra tengo , si nunca paso la escoba .....y el diferencial, eso si 
y mas de una vez me ha salvado por distraido .


----------



## rash (Nov 18, 2011)

... el sentido común señores.... mira que juegan con su vida...

en talleres donde tengan máquinas como taladros, tornos, etc no está de más colocar uno de éstos junto a cada máquina:





saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 18, 2011)

Es mejor desconectar todo para probar los circuitos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> No entiendo..¿Por dentro es como uno normal o como?¿Que cuestan?(No los veo por google)
> Para que, si aqui esta normalizado a 220V
> 
> Entonces si pongo un transformador de aislacion ¿no es necesario poner un diferencial?
> Gracias.


 
Por dentro tiene dos bobinados idénticos , pero la cuestión es que desaparece el "vivo" , "fase" , "línea" o *"positivo"* :enfadado:. . . o como lo quieran llamar.

Entonces podés trabajar *muy* comodamente en chasis VIVOS , los podés tocar y agarrar  , y en rigor no haría falta el disyuntor diferencial , aunque yo lo pondría igual .

Si tiene salida de 110 siempre sirve por si te traen un equipo de esa tensión sin su transformador adaptador.

Son muy caros porque deben cumplir con muuuuchas normas y como se utilizan mucho en equipo hospitalario . . .

Pero es barato y facil construirlos uno mismo 

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Nov 18, 2011)

Limbo lo comenta porque es prácticamente imposible encontrar algo a 110V en España. Hace como treinta años habían cosas a 127 pero ahora todo es de 230V


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2011)

> pero la cuestión es que desaparece el "vivo" , "fase" , "línea" o *"positivo"* :enfadado:. . . o como lo quieran llamar.


¿Pero como desaparece? ¿Viene un hobbit y se lo come?Es lo que no acabo de coger..(abstenerse mejicanos..)


> Limbo lo comenta porque es prácticamente imposible encontrar algo a 110V  en España. Hace como treinta años habían cosas a 127 pero ahora todo es  de 230V


Por eso lo decia mas que nada, por que aqui hace añooos y añoos que no veo nada a 110V..


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2011)

el vivo de el enchufe te da patada por el simple motivo de que quiere volver a su casa (el transformador de la compañia ) , y como el neutro de el trafo de la compañia esta a tierra, pues que la tierra es un retorno .

si ??? 

si el trafo de la compañia que te suministra electricidad no estuviese a tierra no te daria corriente el vivo de tu enchufe.

la corriente sale de su fuente y retorna a su fuente , no a otra, sea una pila o un trafo .


.
.
.
como solucionamos la mania de que las compañias de electricidad pongan a tierra el neutro ????  con un trafo, asi, como los conocemos :
trafo.
bobina primaria de un lado y secundaria de el otro ......aisladas entre si .


uno normalmente  no lo piensa pero es asi .


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 19, 2011)

Entonces.. ¿porque de la estacion directamente no sale ya sin tierra? o mas bien ¿porque necesitan bajar a tierra los transformadores de la estacion?

salu2


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2011)

Porque el primario es alta tensión y si el secundario no tiene referencia se tomará la primera que encuentre, por ejemplo los 22kV del primario. Además un suministro sin referencia sería útil sólo hasta que el primero toque el cable, cuando el segundo toque otro cable moririan ambos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

viendo el dibujo , o mas bien la foto de ese pulsador de puño que pusieron (y me parece al cuete , por que el taller de los electronics es bastante solitario , no es como el taller de fotografia de play boy ).

SIEMPRE  que me ligue una patada pegue un grito.
siempre .........
asi que ...........esta bueno un control como dije : con posibiliadad de autoapagado y ademas (ya que somos electronicos) otros modos de reset , entre ellos sonido ) .

si no fuese por que me da tanta paja hacer cosas ultimamente (que ya tengo mucho par a hacer ) ....... pero va a la lista de pendientes .


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> viendo el dibujo , o mas bien la foto de ese pulsador de puño que pusieron (y me parece al cuete , por que el taller de los electronics es bastante solitario , no es como el taller de fotografia de play boy ).
> 
> SIEMPRE  que me ligue una patada pegue un grito.
> siempre .........
> ...



Esa idea esta cojonuda amigo


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2011)

> SIEMPRE que me ligue una patada pegue un grito.
> siempre .........
> asi que ...........esta bueno un control como dije : con posibiliadad de autoapagado y ademas (ya que somos electronicos) otros modos de reset , entre ellos sonido ) .



en lugar del grito estaria bien un sensor que detecte si uno esta medio o bastante muerto...y que salte el reset


----------



## rash (Nov 19, 2011)

...esto tampoco estaría mal ajjajaj...


----------



## Limbo (Nov 19, 2011)

> como solucionamos la mania de que las compañias de electricidad pongan a  tierra el neutro ????  con un trafo, asi, como los conocemos :
> trafo.


Ahora si entiendo. Lo que no sabia era lo del neutro a tierra..

Solo me faltaba ponerme un pulsometro para soldar


----------



## RiotWarp (Oct 22, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto de los post, me surge una duda, estoy montando mi taller y ya tengo un buen banco para trabajar, quiciera hacerle una instalacion electrica para poder trabajar en el, que sea segura contra cualquier descarga o pico, en su experiencia que puedo hacer?

Gracias ...


----------



## netandino (Oct 22, 2014)

Lo más importente no olvidad la conexión a tierra. Tener buenos tomacorrientes, de preferencia con swich de pendido independiente para cada equipo.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Oct 22, 2014)

Una cosa que dicen que no puede faltar es un transformador de aislación.


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 23, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:
			
		

> Una cosa que dicen que no puede faltar es un transformador de aislación.



Completamente de acuerdo! El transformador de aislación galvánica protege contra electrocuciones y es fundamental.
Otra cosa muy útil es la lámpara serie.
Saludos!


----------



## aguevara (Oct 23, 2014)

Y que si tu mesa de trabajo es metalica, que no este expuesto el metal y tenga un revestimiento aislante que no genere estatica. (mmm creo que pedi mucho jejeje)


----------



## RiotWarp (Oct 23, 2014)

aguevara dijo:
			
		

> Y que si tu mesa de trabajo es metalica, que no este expuesto el metal y tenga un revestimiento aislante que no genere estatica. (mmm creo que pedi mucho jejeje)



no te apures, lo hice todo de madera, grande y robusto, eso del transformador, se puede construir? porque se oye caro


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 24, 2014)

RiotWarp dijo:
			
		

> no te apures, lo hice todo de madera, grande y robusto, eso del transformador, se puede construir? porque se oye caro



Ese tipo de transformador se compra en las casas del gremio y viene de distintas potencias, también te lo podes construir por supuesto, pero te va a costar lo mismo.
Baratos no son, pero la seguridad no tiene precio...
Banco de trabajo en madera=
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2014)

Disyuntor diferencial 
Llave termomagnética
Transformador de aislación
Lámpara serie 

Si bien el disyuntor + transformador de aislación parecerá una redundancia , no lo es , ya que uno enchufa soldadores , desoldadores , luces , etc

No es dificil construir el transformador de aislación , date una vuelta por los post de su cálculo.


Saludos !


----------



## ClaudioYa (Oct 24, 2014)

Lo del trafo de aislación suena y es caro, pero en vez de comprarlo en las casas donde los venden te conviene buscar si hay alguien que se dedica a hacerlos y se lo pedís a medida y seguro que te sale más barato ya que es directo del fabricante. Por lo menos acá en Argentina a mi los trafos me salieron mucho más baratos de esta forma.

DOSMETROS me quedó una duda sobre el disyuntor (creo que lo he tocado en otro tema), iría con el trafo de aislación o en otro lado para enchufar el soldador, etc etc?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2014)

El disyuntor + la termomagnética van a la entrada , y ahí se conecta todo , incluyendo el transformador de aislación


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Y una preguntita, si enfrento un trafo 220/110 con uno igual pero poniéndolo al revés, de esta forma:
220v/110v --- 110v/220v

Me estaría pudiendo fabricar un trafo de aislación de una manera más 'casera' y 'barata'? O los trafos de aislación son diferentes en algo del resto de transformadores?


----------



## ClaudioYa (Oct 25, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS




Joaco22 dijo:


> Y una preguntita, si enfrento un trafo 220/110 con uno igual pero poniéndolo al revés, de esta forma:
> 220v/110v --- 110v/220v
> 
> Me estaría pudiendo fabricar un trafo de aislación de una manera más 'casera' y 'barata'? O los trafos de aislación son diferentes en algo del resto de transformadores?




Si son transformadores y no autotransformadores podés hacer eso perfectamente, sería lo mismo si lo hacés con unos de 220v-12v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2014)

Cómo te dice ClaudioYa , en general (muy general ) los de 220 a 110 son autotransformadores y no servirían. Se podría hacer con dos de 220 a 12 V y de 12 a 220V

Se podría construir uno desarmando dos transformadores de microondas y rearmando con solo los dos primarios 

Será un transformador de unos 350 Watts , bien calentón , o sea que no se podrá tenerlo permanentementa conectado , sino en el momento de hacer la prueba. Una porquería útil 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2014)

Mirar por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tablero-pruebas-taller-81268/


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:
			
		

> Si son transformadores y no autotransformadores podés hacer eso perfectamente, *sería lo mismo si lo hacés con unos de 220v-12v.*





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Cómo te dice ClaudioYa , en general (muy general ) los de 220 a 110 son autotransformadores y no servirían. *Se podría hacer con dos de 220 a 12 V y de 12 a 220V*


Perfecto, eso quería saber. Gracias

Iba a preguntar cual era la diferencia entre autotransformador y transformador, pero acá la encontré: http://alquilerdetransformadores.blogspot.com.ar/2012/02/diferencias-entre-transformador-y.html 


Sobre el tablero que linkeó Fogonazo, la verdad, me dieron ganas de construirlo, por la simpleza y porque no tengo nada para hacer hoy, sábado a la tarde jajaja. Pero tengo una duda:

Leí esto en el blog que aparece dentro del post y dice:


			
				Blog de Anajesusa dijo:
			
		

> En la imagen se ve un foco que esta conectado a la línea de alimentación  y tiene dos puntas de prueba, si las unimos, el foco se enciende, si a  esa puntas las ponemos en los terminales de otro foco de la misma  potencia veremos que ambos focos encienden a media intensidad, si el  foco a probar en de menor potencia que el del tablero este se encenderá  casi hasta su máximo brillo y el otro apenas, por el contrario si el  *dispositivo a probar* tiene mucho mas consumo que el foco del tablero  este último se encenderá a pleno, por eso la necesidad de tener dos  circuitos de distinta potencia en el tablero.


Entiendo que el 2do foco está haciendo las veces de dispositivo/circuito a probar, incluso lo nombra en la cita, pero lo que no entiendo es qué me indicarian las lámparas o la resistencia de cuarzo cuando conecte algo que funciona, no funciona, tiene en corto algo, etc.
Gracias por sus respuestas muchachos


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 25, 2014)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo! El transformador de aislación galvánica protege contra electrocuciones y es fundamental.
> Otra cosa muy útil es la lámpara serie.
> Saludos!



si tocas un cable de ese trafo y estas descalzo >>> nada te ocurre.
si tocas un cable de la line a , el vivo >>>>>>>>> salta el diferencial.

si cerras circuito de ambos cable s con transformador >>> quedas pegado.
si crras circuit  de ambos cables en la linea de la casa >>> quedas pegado

no le veo la gran cosa, a menos que alguno de usteds trabaje fabricando transformadores.

a veces uno tiene un lio en la mesa de el taller, EL ORDEN, LA PROLIJIDAD, EL CUIDADO , son mas baratos que un transformador  y mucho mas seguro.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Mirar por aquí:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tablero-pruebas-taller-81268/



entre en este enlace, de a poco voy conociendo a este foro.
este señor anajesusa, por lo visto es todo un prctico, un fanatico  de el taller.
hace rato que veo a un fernando y a varios mas "excluido"  , ¡ que es eso ?
moderadores no pregunto , por que eso si se que son .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 25, 2014)

Joaco22 dijo:


> Perfecto, eso quería saber. Gracias
> 
> Iba a preguntar cual era la diferencia entre autotransformador y transformador, pero acá la encontré: http://alquilerdetransformadores.blogspot.com.ar/2012/02/diferencias-entre-transformador-y.html
> 
> ...



Lo que te indica esa serie, es que, si por ejemplo en lugar de la lámpara colocas un transformador para probarlo:
Si la lámpara enciende a pleno, este está en corto.
Si la lámpara no enciende para nada, este estará abierto.(espiras cortadas)
Y si la lámpara enciende parcialmente, este estára funcionando correctamente.
Se usa este "probador" , para evitar que "_salte la llave_", y seguir quemando cosas en el artefacto en prueba.

Un poco burda la explicación, pero espero te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nada mejor que una explicación así para alguien que le hablan con términos académicos y se le traba el bocho 
Gracias p p p


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2014)

saltamon23 dijo:


> si tocas un cable de ese trafo y estas descalzo >>> nada te ocurre.
> 
> 
> no le veo la gran cosa, a menos que alguno de usteds trabaje fabricando transformadores..


 
Grave error, justamente TODAS las fuentes conmutadas tienen el primario *vivo* conectado directamente a los 220 V.

Cualquier error podria ser fatal por el disyuntor , pero no quita que del patadón que recibamos , tiremos el aparato al piso destruyéndolo totalmente . . . y a reponer 



> este señor *A*najesusa, por lo visto es todo un prctico, un fanatico de el taller


 
 Es el DOCENTE que todos hubiéramos querido tener 



> hace rato que veo a un *F*ernando y a varios mas "excluido" , ¡ que es eso ?


 
Son miembros que por alguna razón, ajena al caso, han sido separados por decisión del Administrador del Foro

Saludos !


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 26, 2014)

No entendí lo de la fuente. . 
Todas tienen el primario a la línea .
Sea conmutada o a transformador o simplemente serie y no veo error en lo que puse.

Puedes explicar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2014)

Claro , la fuente a transformador de hierro silicio solo tiene dos cables aislados conectados a los 220V.

En cambio una fuente conmutada tiene *media plaqueta* conectada al vivo , y si te toca repararla , la desatornillaste-desmontaste , le cambiaste integrados-transistores-etc , y DEBÉS MANIPULARLA y medirla, ahí está la diferencia !

Saludos !


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 26, 2014)

Bueno es cuestión de criterio entonces .
No se me ocurriría manipular esa parte con tensión para cambios.
Si para medición.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Oct 27, 2014)

Agregaría y corríganme si estoy equivocado (recién estoy empezando a conocer estas cosas), que sin trafo de aislación aún conociendo el neutro hay un riesgo más. Me refiero a que, por ejemplo, conecto una lamparita primero con el vivo y el neutro lo tengo en la mano, total es neutro. Pero cuando cierro el circuito, es decir conecto el neutro a la lamparita que para que esta se prenda, ese neutro también me va a dar una descarga eléctrica ya que está conectado el vivo por medio del consumo, en este caso la lampara. Dije una burrada?.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Grave error, justamente TODAS las fuentes conmutadas tienen el primario *vivo* conectado directamente a los 220 V.
> 
> Cualquier error podria ser fatal por el disyuntor , pero no quita que del patadón que recibamos , tiremos el aparato al piso destruyéndolo totalmente . . . y a reponer
> 
> ...



Casualmente estos días me estaba preguntando si una fuente conmutada estaba aislada o no de la línea. Entonces no estaría totalmente aislada no?. Tengo varias de estas http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5W-86-265...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a4e29877 y siempre toco los polos estando enchufada...


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 28, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Lo que te indica esa serie, es que, si por ejemplo en lugar de la lámpara colocas un transformador para probarlo:
> Si la lámpara enciende a pleno, este está en corto.
> Si la lámpara no enciende para nada, este estará abierto.(espiras cortadas)
> Y si la lámpara enciende parcialmente, este estára funcionando correctamente.
> ...


Perdonen que siga con este tema, pero me surgió una nueva duda.
Estoy intentando arreglar un ecualizador gráfico.
Creo que la fuente está en corto e hizo que el primario del trafo se abriera (o dice tener un fusible térmico, pero no encontré nada). Ahora estoy reemplazando el trafo por uno igual. Si al probarlo lo conecto al circuito serie, ya entendí que no va a saltar ningún disyuntor ni nada, pero podría volver a quemar el trafo???  (en el caso de que siga en corto, por supuesto)


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2014)

Pues si. Si está cortocircuitado en el secundario, se puede quemar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Agregaría y corríganme si estoy equivocado (recién estoy empezando a conocer estas cosas), que sin trafo de aislación aún conociendo el neutro hay un riesgo más. Me refiero a que, por ejemplo, conecto una lamparita primero con el vivo y el neutro lo tengo en la mano, total es neutro. Pero cuando cierro el circuito, es decir conecto el neutro a la lamparita que para que esta se prenda, ese neutro también me va a dar una descarga eléctrica ya que está conectado el vivo por medio del consumo, en este caso la lampara. Dije una burrada?....


 
No , en ese caso el NEUTRO sigue siendo NEUTRO



ClaudioYa dijo:


> Casualmente estos días me estaba preguntando si una fuente conmutada estaba aislada o no de la línea. Entonces no estaría totalmente aislada no?. Tengo varias de estas http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5W-86-265...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a4e29877 y siempre toco los polos estando enchufada


 
Las fuentes conmutadas de PC , las de Laptop , las de DVD y Televisores SI están aisladas , en tu caso si no te pateó también está aislada , pero yo tendría un cierto cuidado con esas fuentecitas chinas . . .  por las dudas.



Joaco22 dijo:


> Estoy intentando arreglar un ecualizador gráfico.
> Creo que la fuente está en corto e hizo que el primario del trafo se abriera . Ahora estoy reemplazando el trafo por uno igual. Si al probarlo lo conecto al circuito serie, ya entendí que no va a saltar ningún disyuntor ni nada, pero podría volver a quemar el trafo???  (en el caso de que siga en corto, por supuesto)


 

Dependerá de la potencia de la lámpara serie que coloques , si es de unos 60 Watts , no se te quemará el transformador , solo brillará la lámpara a full y nada más

Saludos !


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dependerá de la potencia de la lámpara serie que coloques , si es de unos 60 Watts , no se te quemará el transformador , solo brillará la lámpara a full y nada más
> 
> Saludos !



Eso me gusta! Jajaja
El EQ dice en la chapa de atrás, "Power Consumption: 8w". O sea que si yo le conecto una lámpara que supere por mucho el consumo del EQ, la lámpara consumirá toda la corriente que se consume al estar en corto la fuente, evitando que esa corriente pase por el trafo, y logrando así que no se queme. Es cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

Si es de 8 Watts podés poner incluso lámpara de 40 o de 25 Watts *filamentos*


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Halógena vale, no?
Estas claramente, no las bi-pin:


Me imagino que lo aclarás para que no ponga una de bajo consumo


----------



## ClaudioYa (Oct 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , en ese caso el NEUTRO sigue siendo NEUTRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabés que mientras lo escribía algo no me cerraba jeje, creo que me confundí en lo siguiente: en vez de cerrar el circuito con el neutro y tocar ese neutro, lo que tendría que hacer para que me patee es yo mismo con mi mano tocar el contacto donde iría el neutro y así cerraría el circuito a tierra...está bien esto que digo?.


Ni hablar, las compré por Internet con unos leds que se quemaron todos menos 1 (igual creo que en parte fue por no poner un buen disipador aunque dice en el aviso que no es necesario) y además algunas vinieron "mal cerradas", o sea la carcasa estaba bien pero los cables son tan finos que salían por los orificios de los mismos quedando expuesto parte de la soldadura de estaño, en la salida 0 problema, pero en la entrada 220v a disposición de quien quiera tocar. La otra que me pasa es que generan un ruido sonoro más fuerte que las demás conmutadas que conozco, que no es problema, pero que me hace interferencia con las TV de mi casa, cosa que otras fuentes similares no hacen.


----------



## Joaco22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Me surgió una duda en cuanto al tablero de pruebas (tablero serie). Tiene alguna influencia, sobre todo en la medición con pinza amperométrica, la manera en que uno conecta fase y neutro?

Es decir, si yo pongo:
*Fase*-->Aparato/Carga-->Rulos de cable p/medir con pinza amperométrica--> _Neutro_ = Me debería marcar 0 porque el aparato está consumiendo los amperes que necesita y la electricidad vuelve al toma, por lo tanto cuando mido con la pinza estoy midiendo nada más que la "vuelta a neutro".
Pero si conecto al revés (_Neutro_-->Rulos de cable p/medir con pinza amperométrica-->Aparato/Carga--> *Fase*) ¿Estaría midiendo los amperes que está "pidiendo" el aparato y sobre todo "atajándolos" (midiéndolos) antes de que entren al aparato y se consuman y por lo tanto la pinza podría leerlos?
Me da la sensación de que hay algún concepto que me falta jajaja

EDIT: DOSMETROS, acá encontré en una página lo que decías. Construir un trafo de aislación con 2 de microondas (dicen igual que vos que sería un trafo muy calentón jajaja, de muy pocos watts), pero lo mejor es que dice que se le pueden dar otras utilidades, como fuentes simétricas para amplis, que supuestamente tienen muuuuchos amperios ("Amperios infinitos " dice por ahí). Les dejo el link: Construir transf. 1000VA

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 13, 2014)

RiotWarp dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en esto de los post, me surge una duda, estoy montando mi taller y ya tengo un buen banco para trabajar, quiciera hacerle una instalacion electrica para poder trabajar en el, que sea segura contra cualquier descarga o pico, en su experiencia que puedo hacer?
> 
> Gracias ...



Amigo acabas de revivir la virgen y los santos (post del 2011) XD, como te han comentado un buen cuadro eléctrico en su extremo y para probar los equipos bombillas en serie con ellos, asi evitas cualquier susto. saludos.


----------

